# [SOLVED] rc-update does'nt del net.etho0/net.wlan0

## divago

hi all

i got a little problem with rc-update and network connection

'cause of a problem with wpa_supplicant (still unsolved, i'm working on it too x_x ) i need to use NetworkManager to connect wlan and (important) eth0 at work.

so far, i decided to add NM to rc-update and ofc remove the net.eth0/wlan0

so:

```

# rc-update add NetworkManager default

# rc-update del net.eth0 default

# rc-update del net.wlan0 default

# rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

      NetworkManager |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

             vboxdrv |      default                  

     vboxweb-service |      default                  

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default 
```

according to documentation, this would mean NM will start at startup while net.eth0/wlan0 not

BUT that's the problem: at startup it tries to start net.eth0 and net.wlan0; this does'nt work ('cause net script are not working) and network does'nt start

i need to manually stop /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and net.wlan0 and start NM

of course, net services like sshd too need to be manually started.

i got same problem with my eeepc, wich use WICD:

if i stop net.eth0/wlan0 pressing ctrl+c at startup, it start fine and all work fine; otherwise, wicd-client does'nt find network and i need to manually stop init.d/net scripts and connect with wicd

where's the problem? why rc-update doesn't remove correctly net scripts from bootup?

ty for answering  :Smile: Last edited by divago on Thu Mar 24, 2011 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

services that "need net" are going to try to start up services that provide it (and, unfortunately, net.lo does not count)

simply delete the init scripts. 

```

rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

----------

## divago

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> simply delete the init scripts. 
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
> ...

 but, i could need the script to start manually... there is no way to tell rc-update to not start net.eth0 and net.wlan0?

eventually, i could create a script to copy from home dir to /init.d the script u.u

btw, i deleted (unlinked) the script; at the moment i cannot reboot the pc so i cannot see if this solve the problem...

i'll post here as soon as possible to tell you if this is working  :Smile: 

----------

## patrikas

Add/modify this in your /etc/rc.conf file:

```

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

----------

## krinn

 *divago wrote:*   

> but, i could need the script to start manually... 

 

net.* are links to net.lo, so you can recreate it in 1s

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 18 sept.  2009 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo
```

----------

## divago

ok i'm back home so i tested and

IT WORK!!!!!!! WOOOOTTTTT!!!!

*cough*

now i need only to put [SOLVED] on top of this topic  :Smile: 

 *patrikas wrote:*   

> Add/modify this in your /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> ```
> 
> rc_hotplug="!net.*"
> ...

 i did not modify /etc/rc.conf file, 'cause it worked just fine deleting links in /etc/init.d

oh and ssh start fine, so i suppose NM (and/or wicd) is enough to let ssh start.

did i should also modify rc.conf?

----------

